# Paratilapia Polleni



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Its been a long time since I posted here so thought I'd pay a quick visit. As things are I'm umming and arring about having a change around so I took the chance of photographing my polleni incase I don't get another chance.

I can't remember how long ago it was since I got him, but I've had him a while. Its a great fish and not as common as it should be considering their personality, ease of care, but most of all their looks. Though as you can see from the videos, he does shred the plants a bit. Its hard to get a sense of scale, I'll try and get more pictures tonight. He's a good 7"-8" or so.

This is a photo of when I first got him, about an inch or two long.


















And he're he is now (my good camera has broken so sorry for the quality).









Also a very short video (from phone).
Here

Thanks for reading :good:


----------



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

juliocromus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPQtE4HjyFY


Cheers, any idea how I edit it so that it does that in my original post?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW!!! Amazing fish and picture! They sure do have remarkable colors.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice fish. I'm currently on the hunt for a Polleni.


----------



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)

Click on the tag before u put the url
,thenafter u write it click on the tag to comeplete the code.
happy fish keeping :thumb:


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

Gorgeous fish! I have one as well, although mine is still a small little guy.


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Hmm, can't seem to find the edit button, its a long time since I've post here!

Thanks for the comments all.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I like those beads on its skin, it's like a diamond

The edit button is on the upper right hand corner of the post you want to edit


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

I only have 'Quote' and 'Report' button. Ah well, nevermind. Just glad people like the pictures.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, I'm very jealous. Polleni are at the top of my cichlid wishlist. I just don't have space for a tank big enough to house them. Someday...

Thanks for sharing! :thumb:

p.s. You only have a certain amount of time to edit your post, once thats up the post is "set in stone". Unless a mod wants to edit it for you.


----------

